
The Unsexy Data Science: Cleaning and Labeling Data - gajju3588
https://medium.com/@dataturks/the-unsexy-data-science-cleaning-and-labeling-data-a9849f5761b5
======
dekhn
I've been playing with transfer learning lately. Originally I expect to have
to label thousands of images manually to train object detection on new
classes, but I found it easier to bootstrap with synthetic data (just drawing
a small number of images from a very limited set), find the worst predictions
and label them manually, repeat a few times, while retraining. I only had to
complete this cycle on a few tens of images before I had an awesome object
detector that generalized to a wide range of image conditions.

